

~ - netmau5
http://www.project-tilde.org

======
Jach
I've noticed the expanding use of the ~ over the years... it all started with
just a simple desire for a way to convey sarcasm. It then grew into all these
other monstrous uses. One they forgot is adding it "to be cute".

------
pseudonym
I'm confused. Isn't this generally the accepted use of the exclamation point?

I can't tell if I'm being subtly trolled or if they're actually serious.

------
egiva
For their sailing example, I would have switched the two pictures...just a
thought~

------
donnaware
You had to know this was coming~

